# Gonna start my own computer repair business.



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah. Ever since I quit my job (good riddance), I've been trying to figure out a way to make some income. The plan is to use my apartment as my work shop. I'm the only one who lives here so I can pretty much do whatever I want. I have always liked to mess around with computers and such, ever since I was junior in High School. 

I'm almost done designing my business card and I am about to create my own website, so that potential customers can place their orders there. And that should give my business card a more professional look. The last thing is getting the word out. I'm going to place an ad in the city's paper, craigslist.com, and drop my card off at a few businesses and schools; places that have an *** of computers. It's either do or die at this point, and I don't plan on dying anything soon.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

good luck, if you're skilled enough it seems like a nice job!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

That is awesome! Best of luck!


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

That's cool, I did this once a couple years ago. I had been unemployed for 6 months and was kind of desperate to do something. I put an ad in the paper for 1 week. That week I got 2 inquiries on the phone, as luck would have it I also got hired on a new job that week, lol. I already had a computer repair scheduled at 1 person's house so I did that. It was pretty nerve racking because there were a lot of younger rowdy people at the house.

Anyway, good luck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan! Good luck!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Best of luck :yes


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I'm done with the business card design and the site's mostly done. I'm gonna touch it up a bit later. And thx for the positive replies guys and girls. :wink


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

Yay! Another self-starter^^Best of luck!!


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck! Your ow business is the best kind of work man can do. I really mean it. 

I also started a company and I love it every minute even when times are hard.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and placed an ad in the paper this Monday and so far, no calls or emails. They're going to run it for a whole 'nother week. Man... I sure hope I get at least a FEW jobs before next weekend. /sigh


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

good luck man, i'm trying to do the same as side job since I always have people asking me to fix their computers anyway.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Best of luck for you. Right now isn't the best time, it's quite slow at work lately here. (I work computer repair) Everybody's buying new computers for school, so it's only a matter of time before they start destroying them.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

If you are looking for a quick site, use about.me until you get your real website up and running. Best of luck!


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Best of luck for you. Right now isn't the best time, it's quite slow at work lately here. (I work computer repair) Everybody's buying new computers for school, so it's only a matter of time before they start destroying them.


Haha. So true. So true.


----------



## 99GAGT3x00 (Sep 20, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Best of luck for you. Right now isn't the best time, it's quite slow at work lately here. (I work computer repair) Everybody's buying new computers for school, so it's only a matter of time before they start destroying them.


could always do a virus removal/ what ever college kids do to screw up a computer type of business.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

99GAGT3x00 said:


> could always do a virus removal/ what ever college kids do to screw up a computer type of business.


Yep, that's where most of our money comes from, Windows reinstalls. Sometimes we can get rid of the virus easy, but most of the time it's simpler to just nuke it. Most of the time their computers are filled with so much crap at that point, it's worth it to start new anyways.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Good idea. You can also post flyers on college bulletin boards. (Be aware, you might have to ask permission first.) A lot of businesses have public bulletin boards as well. Sending out postcards advertising your services is a more wallet friendly expense than newspaper adds and participating in val-pak, both are ripoffs, imo. 

You probably know this, but your advertising expenses are a tax write-off, so be sure to save your receipts.


----------

